# Kel Tec P11 chambering issue



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Having a issue with trying to chamber the first round. It will not feed. Just keeps jamming and will not load the round. Using wolf 9mm steel cased ammo. Anyone had any issues like this before?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

How about subsequent rounds? Can you put one in manually then have it feed after that?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bought the gun last year a christmas gift to myself. Just got some ammo today so I have not had the chance to shoot it.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If it won't chamber the first round...throw that one away and go to the second one....problem solved....... really sounds like a magazine problem...change and see if it goes away...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

By "jamming", what do you mean, is the round getting stripped out of the magazine and just not making it up the feed ramp, not coming out of the mag at all? Those small pistols like that really have a deserved reputation for being finicky.. May just be ammo, too.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

try some decent ammo before making any assumptions about the gun...............or better yet, its prolly broken........... ill buy it from you lol


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> By "jamming", what do you mean, is the round getting stripped out of the magazine and just not making it up the feed ramp, not coming out of the mag at all? Those small pistols like that really have a deserved reputation for being finicky.. May just be ammo, too.


Not making it up the feed ramp all the way. Tried both my mags and two types of ammo.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> If it won't chamber the first round...throw that one away and go to the second one....problem solved....... really sounds like a magazine problem...change and see if it goes away...


^^^^^This.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

What two types of ammo? What type of bullet is loaded in them? How many rounds total have you shot out of it?


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Common problem with that gun. Try polishing the feed ramp.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Dukman said:


> Common problem with that gun. Try polishing the feed ramp.


X2 or get some lapping compound and put on the ramp, then get some quality brass cased flat nose 147gr ammo and run them through it. I'd be willing to bet if you got some brass 147's it would feed fine. Once broke in she'll eat anything!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Polish the ramp and adjust the magazine. It will work. may have to "open" the magazine a bit.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Before anything else, try it with brass cased ammo. Brass slides against steel much better than steel against steel, especially when the steel cases are coated with laquer paint to boot.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I own a P11. I had the same problem, after ten or fifteen rounds the ammo just wouldn't go into chamber. I googled it and found a lot of good info, Polishing the feed ramp fixed the problem completely. There are also other tips that can come in handy. One of my favorite pocket guns.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you holding the slide completely back and releasing it? I know on my Kahr is I ride the slide forward a bit before releasing it will jam...but when I drop the slide form the slide stop level or when shooting it never jams. It needs the full 'oomph' of the full slide stroke to get the shell into the chamber.

It doesn't hurt to (properly) polish feed ramps...and usually helps. Deburr the contact surfaces at minimum. If your Keltec is like mien and most I hear about they are a little bit rough around all the edges.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Kel-Tec has great customer service IMO. Have you talked to them? May be a little hard to get ahold of these days..

A


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

pocketfisherman said:


> before anything else, try it with brass cased ammo. Brass slides against steel much better than steel against steel, especially when the steel cases are coated with laquer paint to boot.


x10000000000000!!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

CDHknives said:


> Are you holding the slide completely back and releasing it? I know on my Kahr is I ride the slide forward a bit before releasing it will jam...but when I drop the slide form the slide stop level or when shooting it never jams. It needs the full 'oomph' of the full slide stroke to get the shell into the chamber.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to (properly) polish feed ramps...and usually helps. Deburr the contact surfaces at minimum. If your Keltec is like mien and most I hear about they are a little bit rough around all the edges.


When i field stripped the gun the barrel did look a little rough. Going to give the barrel a buff and polish and see how it goes. Thanks to all who gave info. I will keep updated.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

lordbater said:


> Kel-Tec has great customer service IMO. Have you talked to them? May be a little hard to get ahold of these days..
> 
> A


If the polish does not work I will contact Kel Tec. I have also heard the same about their customer service.


----------

